
1 in 10 Iranian MPs have tested positive for coronavirus, deputy speaker said - finphil
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/matthewchampion/coronavirus-iran-mps-covid-19
======
koheripbal
...assuming the eldest die, I wonder what political instability we'll see in
Iran and other countries as a result.

